

Reddit planning “safe spaces” initiative to censor certain words and phrases - chatmasta
http://www.reddit.com/r/conspiracy/comments/35agh9/wtf_is_this_the_end/

======
paulhauggis
I'm not really surprised.

The attitude of Reddit is to silence opposing view points and political
opinions in the name of "civil" conversations.

I post once-in-awhile to /politics and the mods will constantly warn me for
merely posting opposing political view points and tell me I need to be
"civil".

This is of course after I get a stream of nasty, bullying, and down-right
violent responses to anything that doesn't 100% support the status quo (these
of course are not banned or removed). It's scary to think that anyone with
this attitude can have any sort of power in government and even scarier that
this sort of behavior isn't un-like many of the dictatorships that have
started in years past.

~~~
paulhauggis
The truth hurts.

------
benkuykendall
This is a link to a post on /r/conspiracy that is just a screenshot of an
anonymous message between two users.

Needless to say, unless you have any actual evidence on this topic, I am
dismissing it outright.

~~~
chatmasta
It was a followup to this post by an admin:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/blog/comments/352twf/were_sharing_o...](https://www.reddit.com/r/blog/comments/352twf/were_sharing_our_companys_core_values_with_the/cr0ift2?context=3)

